# Ampli 90w de pablin



## yhue (May 7, 2008)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene un circuito amplificador de



​

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/circuito.gif

 "funcionando" o no se si tienen uno de 90w RMS q pueda sustituir a este! 

el circuito es para hacerlo stereo para alimentar 2 subs 150RMS de 4 OHM tambien me interesa saber si con un filtro activo con un corte de frecuencias a 150Hz puedo obtener un buen bajeo para un HT [Home Teatre]


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

De ese esquema se hablo en 2 post del foro y la conclusion fue que es (Como decirlo suavemente) "Deplorable"

Busca en el foro existen esquemas mucho mejores


----------



## palomo (May 7, 2008)

No otra vez por favor NNOOOO, amigo YHUE te recomiendo si quieres un amplificador de 90 a 100W en el foro hay muchos y de donde escojer, solo es cuestion que los analices y escojas el que mas te convenga, y en relacion a este de PABLIN descartalo, nunca te funcionara asi que no vale la pena que malgastes tu dinero y tiempo.


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2008)

coincidiendo con todos a pablin prendele fuego
salu2


----------



## yhue (May 7, 2008)

bueno sigo consejos y me adentro a explotar la pagina por ejemplo este circuito es de 100wRMS y a sido probado ? y que tan facil se encuentran los componentes 

tambien otra pregunta, como seria mejor un amplificador de tamaño minimo de transistores o de integrados, por q el dilema aki es voltaje o corriente, los transistores usan mucho voltate bajo amperaje y los integrados usan bajo voltaje y mucha corriente, aunq el tamaño no importe por ser un amplificador para un HT me gustaria hacerlo lo mas peqeño posible y atractivo con baja distorsion y gran poder !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Ese esquema esta muy bien comentado y documentado, si lo armas no te arrepentiras

Sugerencia:
1) Si es tu primer armado, seria mejor que comiences con una etapa integrada

2) Antes de pensar en armar un esquema, primero ve si se consiguen todas las partes en tu pais, averigua en las casas de electronica de tu ciudad


----------



## yhue (May 8, 2008)

bueno si es mi primer armado, aunque estudie electronica nunca me e atrevido a hacer un pcb yo solo y siempre obto por las tablas universales, y bueno buscando mas circuitos este de 30w x 2 seria mas util por su Vcc de 12v y ademas se encuentran todos los componentes sin embargo no se viendo su datasheet creo que se le puede sacar mucho provecho pero la distorcion es muy alta a los 30w en modo BTL hay q tener un voltaje de 14.4v para lanzar los 30w y alguien sabe cuanto consume este circuito ? 

 Haceme Click !  

adjunto dejo el datasheet de el mismo TDA


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

Buena opcion.

Lo puedes aplicar al automovil
Lo puedes alimentar con una fuente de PC
Es sencillo, Etc


----------



## FORRITO (May 8, 2008)

yhue dijo:
			
		

> bueno si es mi primer armado, aunque estudie electronica nunca me e atrevido a hacer un pcb yo solo y siempre obto por las tablas universales, y bueno buscando mas circuitos este de 30w x 2 seria mas util por su Vcc de 12v y ademas se encuentran todos los componentes sin embargo no se viendo su datasheet creo que se le puede sacar mucho provecho pero la distorcion es muy alta a los 30w en modo BTL hay q tener un voltaje de 14.4v para lanzar los 30w y alguien sabe cuanto consume este circuito ?
> 
> Haceme Click !
> 
> adjunto dejo el datasheet de el mismo TDA



Con el preamplificador 4A y moneditas y el amplificador solo 3A creo eso decia por ahi


----------



## electroaficionado (May 8, 2008)

Hago una pregunta zonza pero que me acecha hace un buen rato.
Cuando hay que poner un preamplificador y cuando no es necesario este?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hago una pregunta que me acecha hace un buen rato.
> Cuando hay que poner un preamplificador y cuando no es necesario este?



Veamos: 
Una etapa de potencia necesita una entrada de unos 500 a 2500 mV para llegar a su potencia total

Un microfono posee una salida de unos 0,5 a 2,4 mV (Tipo dinamico)
Una capsula fonocaptora 1,5 a 8 mV (Iman movil)
Una capsula fonocaptora 0,5 a2 mV (De bobina movil)
Un reproductor de CD 100 a 700 mV
Bueno, Etc

Primero tienes el problema de adaptar tensiones para lograr el correcto funcionamiento y por otro lado, esta tu gusto personal de darle mas agudos, graves, presencia

De todo esto (Adaptar y equalizar) se encarga el preamplificador

Saludos (Sr. Gerente)


----------



## yhue (May 9, 2008)

dios pero es ilogico que una pre consuma casi lo mismo que el amplificador en corriente, hay unos pre amps que son pasivos no ? que tal funcionan esos pre, y para el volumen se usa siempre un potenciometro de 50k ?


----------



## BUSHELL (May 11, 2008)

Un pre, consume mucho menos, tus elucubraciones mentales son ciertas.

Existen pre pasivos, que no serian pre propiamente, mas bien son atenuadores que no aportan ganancia, por el contrario, atenuan la señal. Esos son malitos, pero creo que algunas veces los implementan, y si mal no recuerdo se llaman Red Baxendall pasiva.

En preamplificador activos, los potes de volumen pueden ser de distinto valor, de acuerdo con el diseño. Yo los he visto de 10 k.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Buenas, para los pre, yo utilizo integrados, con ecualizadores o filtros pasivos, una linda mezcla. y los potes de tono y de volumen todos a 100K para q no me quede nada de señal afuera del rango. los de tono lineales y los de volumen logaritmico, asi funcionan barbaro.


----------



## yhue (May 12, 2008)

bueno a mi me recomendaron el LM 833 que es un amp dual que se puede usar como pre amp y solo consume 1 amper y bueno como yo quiero el amp para amplificar un par de subs creo que me sirve mucho configurarlo como paso de bajos activo pero de ser asi no se como fijar una frecuencia de corte si alguien la sabe ! lo agradeceria


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

y bueno...creo que por esta información deberia cobrarte al menos 100 dolares.jajajajaja
Los ecualizadores, filtros de corte, etc, selos consigue por todos lados, estan en todos los esquemas.
mira, t puedo dar un consejo, se necesitan capacitores electroliticos, capacitores ceramicos y resistencias. para fijar el corte tenes q recordar, que a mayor capacitancia menor frecuencia.

yo tengo armado uno q tiene entrada, una resistencia de 1K, despues un cap. ceramico de 330nF q va a masa, y de la misma conexión del cap con la resistencia, sale un cap. electrolitico de 10uF. con ese filtro t corta las frecuencia bien graves, como para el sub q vos queres. sino, varia el valor de los cap. recordando lo q t dije. mayor capacitancia = menor frecuencia de corte.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 29, 2008)

amplificador de pablin= perdida de tiempo y dinero


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2008)

En realidad los amplificador que yo arme de pablin resultaron todos y buenos, el unico que jamas va a funcionar es ese de 90 watts transistorizado y no se por que.

Pero los demas estan probados, ya que salieron directo de los datasheet o de las hojas de los fabricantes (caso Melody de 400watts)

Saludos.


----------



## aguss (Mar 21, 2017)

HOLA alguien sabe como puedo hacer andar el Amplificador transistorizado de 90 W de pablin ?
que es lo que se le puede modificar para que ande y los transistores no se quemen ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De ese esquema se hablo en 2 post del foro y la conclusion fue que es (Como decirlo suavemente) "Deplorable"
> 
> Busca en el foro existen esquemas mucho mejores



¿ Leíste los comentarios dentro de este tema ?, por ejemplo este:



Fogonazo dijo:


> De ese esquema se hablo en 2 post del foro y la conclusion fue que es (Como decirlo suavemente) "Deplorable"
> 
> Busca en el foro existen esquemas mucho mejores



Si empleas el buscador del foro vas a encontrar cientos de amplificadores mejores, bien documentados y con la opinión de quienes los armaron.


----------

